# Still looking for GMP's 1/24 shop lifts....



## theirishavenger (Jun 1, 2005)

I just got done hearing from GMP diecast. I've been looking everywhere, and I mean EVERYWHERE for two 1/24 two post shop lifts for a diorama I'm doing, so I called them to find out when they'd be in stock again. Well, word is they are discontinued. So, if any are left, they're going to be in the LHS on a back shelf, or so I'm thinking. I've scoped out about ten online shops, Ebay, Tower Hobbies, you name it. So far no luck.

Would anyone know where some may be lurking, and if so, would you be willing to make an arrangement to purchase two for me, ship them, and I will compensate you for the purchase and any other costs? If anyone can help me out, I would be GREATLY, GREATLY APPRECIATIVE. Thank you.



Chris


----------



## wildcatf150 (Oct 23, 2006)

This isn't a GMP, but it goes up and down using battery power. I have one and though it is not GMP, it's not too bad.
http://cgi.ebay.com/MOVING-CAR-LIFT-GARAGE-1-24-diecast-truck-accessories_W0QQitemZ230055982259QQihZ013QQcategoryZ223QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## theirishavenger (Jun 1, 2005)

Update!

For those who may find this useful, I finally found the lifts I was looking for! Found 'em at CorvetteCentral.com. Thanks for all who looked around for me. :thumbsup: 

Avenger


----------

